# Correctional Officer Chad Charles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Chad Charles*

Michigan Department of Corrections, Michigan

End of Watch: Wednesday, May 21, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 5/21/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Chad Charles suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a quarterly training exercise with the agency's Emergency Response Team at Camp Grayling.

He collapsed during a building clearing scenario. Other members of the ERT team performed CPR until he was transported to a local hospital, where he passed away.

Officer Charles had served with the Michigan Department of Corrections for nine years and was assigned to the Muskegon Correctional Facility.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Daniel Heyns
Michigan Department of Corrections
206 E Michigan Avenue
Grandview Plaza
Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: (517) 335-1426

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22077-correctional-officer-chad-charles#ixzz32Wp5KqRP


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P Brother. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

